# Entering the 4K world



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My oldest HDTV died on Saturday night. It lived a long life, over 12 years (ok, stop laughing) but it simply turned itself off and stayed off forever. It was a Philips tube HDTV.

So off I went to the store to buy a simple 4K/UHD TV. I do not intend to watch 4K but small sets are reasonably cheap. I ended up buying a Samsung Smart TV ... unfortunately the first one I brought home had some software bug and after working with online chat tech support I decided to return it instead of waiting for in home service. The replacement works better.

Following the installation instructions (connect everything THEN plug in the TV and set it up) it was very intuitive. HDMI to my DISH Network Hopper, HDMI to my BluRay. An Ethernet cable to a nearby router. The Smart Things app on my cell phone. Power on the set and let the "Smart TV" prove how smart it was.

Connected via HDMI the TV identified the Hopper. It went through a pairing routine that set up IP control of the Hopper from the TV. Which means I can use the TV remote to do nearly everything I'd do with the DISH remote (including guide and recorded programs). But the thing that caught me off guard was how DISH was integrated with the menus. The Home screen on the TV interfaced with programs currently airing via DISH ... as well as showing some DVRd content that was ready to watch.

The old set had one HDMI connection ... the new one has three. With everything OFF when I turn on the Hopper the TV comes on showing DISH content. When I turn on the BluRay the TV comes on showing BluRay content. That is cool. (The TV still needs to be turned off independently.)

The DISH receiver knows the difference between a user pressing the power button and an "autotune" timer, so my normal routine of having the receiver turn on at the beginning of the evening news each night doesn't turn on the TV.

My other HDTVs are not "smart" ... good picture but limited integration. It is nice when something works better than expected.

The best part is that I have "wife approval". She told me that she thought my screen was blurry a couple of hours before the old TV died. She was right ... and she likes the new picture.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> It was a Philips tube HDTV.


CRT HiDef TV ? interesting what model it was ? and which model settled by you ?


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds like you have only entered the smart TV world, next step is to get 4k service!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm sure I could find a 4K stream on one of those "apps".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> CRT HiDef TV ? interesting what model it was ? and which model settled by you ?


Old: Philips widescreen TV 30PW8420/37 widescreen TV
New: 40" Class NU7100 Smart 4K UHD TV TVs - UN40NU7100FXZA | Samsung US
(The old set measures at 32 inch diagonal tube ... I'm not sure why Philips now lists it as 30".)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

James Long said:


> Old: Philips widescreen TV 30PW8420/37 widescreen TV
> New: 40" Class NU7100 Smart 4K UHD TV TVs - UN40NU7100FXZA | Samsung US
> (The old set measures at 32 inch diagonal tube ... I'm not sure why Philips now lists it as 30".)


Your You Tube app will take you to a section they have that is 4k content. I have been there several times.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And Netflix and Amazon Prime have 4K offerings. Apps are already there, or easily downloaded directly on the TV, same for Youtube.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like good integration indeed, ARC/CEC doesn't always get such high praise, though this sounds like IP based features as well. It also sounds like your Phillips had a long and successful life (for modern standards, some surely remember when they lived for dozens of years-but those were simpler times). Congratulations on a successful outing and install!

Another way to test 4K content is to download files from sites like the one below. I have a USB3 stick with a collection of test files, 4K SDR, 4K HDR10, 4K DV, etc. Many Smart TVs have a USB port and built in video player. This method works for me because I don't have the bandwidth to stream 4K (especially HDR or DV), but can download them and play them uninterrupted. Good eye candy, some good sound too, and for testing features like HDR. Lots to choose from here.

4K Media | Free Ultra-HD / HDR / HLG / Dolby Vision 4K Video Demos


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Pluto TV (free streaming service) 4K TV channel 439 has content similar to DIRECTV 4K channel 104.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> New: 40" Class NU7100 Smart 4K UHD TV TVs - UN40NU7100FXZA


You might want to go to rtings.com to see how they recommend you set up your new TV: Samsung NU7100 LED TV Calibration Settings

And if bluetooth might be worthwhile, you can try this (I tried this on three Sammy's and it worked on two):

There is a SECRET MENU that MAY unlock the Bluetooth capability of your Samsung Smart TV.
Here are the instructions:
• Step 1: While your TV set is turned off, press the following on your Samsung remote control quickly and in this sequence - MUTE button, 1, 8, 2, and then the POWER button.
• Step 2: When the SECRET MENU appears, use your ARROWS, SELECT, and RETURN buttons to navigate.
• Step 3: While in the SECRET MENU Select OPTIONS
• Step 4: Select ENGINEERING OPTION
• Step 5: Select BT AUDIO ON OFF and make sure it says ON.
• Step 6: Use the RETURN button on your remote to go back a level on the SECRET MENU and select MRT OPTION.
• Step 7: Select BT SUPPORT and make sure it says ON
Now TURN OFF of your TV and turn it ON again, give it a minute, select MENU on your remote control, then SOUND, then SPEAKER SETTINGS, and now you will see the BLUETOOTH Option.

Note: On the Samsung Smart TV that this didn't work, the new Bluetooth option was there, but it didn't work.

And there are a lot of pages under this smart menu. I'd be very careful in what anyone tries to change.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Would bluetooth be useful for anything other than audio? (Presumably wireless headphones?)


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Would bluetooth be useful for anything other than audio? (Presumably wireless headphones?)


Wireless headphones and at times, wireless speaker I've used on my patio.

And while I've never tried it, I believe you can use a Bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The receiver itself (Hopper) has bluetooth for audio if I need it. I am a little gun shy about hidden advanced menus. I used one on the old set to fix the overscan (the image was larger than the screen and I was losing the edges including tickers). So far I have not found anything I want to adjust. If I do I'll start in the non-hidden menus. Thanks for the link ... it is good to see that a hidden menu exists.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> The receiver itself (Hopper) has bluetooth for audio if I need it. I am a little gun shy about hidden advanced menus. I used one on the old set to fix the overscan (the image was larger than the screen and I was losing the edges including tickers).* So far I have not found anything I want to adjust.* If I do I'll start in the non-hidden menus. Thanks for the link ... it is good to see that a hidden menu exists.


That's why I keep buying Samsung TVs. Works well out of the box, every time.

Where did you find the 7100? I'm getting ready to buy a 50" 4K set and all I can find are Series 6 Samsungs in Costco and other stores.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> The receiver itself (Hopper) has bluetooth for audio if I need it. I am a little gun shy about hidden advanced menus. I used one on the old set to fix the overscan (the image was larger than the screen and I was losing the edges including tickers). So far I have not found anything I want to adjust. If I do I'll start in the non-hidden menus. Thanks for the link ... it is good to see that a hidden menu exists.


I found the 7100 on Amazon but I see only Series 6 sets after that. Just found an 8000 at Best Buy but it only has a refresh rate of 120...how can that be?

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> That's why I keep buying Samsung TVs. Works well out of the box, every time.
> 
> Where did you find the 7100? I'm getting ready to buy a 50" 4K set and all I can find are Series 6 Samsungs in Costco and other stores.
> 
> Rich


Both our Sam's and BJ's have a few models of the 7100. 65 &75" though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

trh said:


> Both our Sam's and BJ's have a few models of the 7100. 65 &75" though.


does those support a hidden menu with BT settings ?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

P Smith said:


> does those support a hidden menu with BT settings ?


I don't know. We don't have one of those.

We have 4 Samsungs; 3 different models. 1 had BT (paid an entra $50 for that). Of the 3 that didn't have BT 'advertised', we were able to turn on BT for 2 (same 6200 models). The 1 that BT didn't work is our oldest Samsung (2013 model). I enjoy using BT headsets on British shows. Easier for me to understand the accents.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trh said:


> I don't know. We don't have one of those.
> 
> We have 4 Samsungs; 3 different models. 1 had BT (paid an entra $50 for that). Of the 3 that didn't have BT 'advertised', we were able to turn on BT for 2 (same 6200 models). The 1 that BT didn't work is our oldest Samsung (2013 model). I enjoy using BT headsets on British shows. Easier for me to understand the accents.


I don't understand why they don't just turn BT support on without having to go through some hidden menu?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I don't understand why they don't just turn BT support on without having to go through some hidden menu?


Not sure why it isn't turned on or why the don't even advertise that the TV has BT. I found out from the www.rtings.com website when they posted this:



> *Update 1/5/2018:* Bluetooth can be enabled in the TV's service menu, allowing the use of the Samsung smart remote (not included) and its voice control, as well as Bluetooth headphones.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I don't understand why they don't just turn BT support on without having to go through some hidden menu?


It could be that, like some other electronic devices, all machines have xyz capability built in, but it is easily available only when you pay more. Cheaper to manufacture that way for some items.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I found the 7100 on Amazon but I see only Series 6 sets after that. Just found an 8000 at Best Buy but it only has a refresh rate of 120...how can that be?
> Rich


Do many (any?) 4K sets have a refresh rate higher than that? Most are limited to 60 Hz in UHD and 120 in HD. Maybe some do go higher for HD, though 120 gives you all the standard frame rates with even multipliers, do you need more?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Both our Sam's and BJ's have a few models of the 7100. 65 &75" though.


I found a 49" NU8000 on Amazon, think I'll buy that during the Black Friday sales. I did see the same models in our Costco, don't have room for a large set in the utility room.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bmcleod said:


> Do many (any?) 4K sets have a refresh rate higher than that? Most are limited to 60 Hz in UHD and 120 in HD. Maybe some do go higher for HD, though 120 gives you all the standard frame rates with even multipliers, do you need more?


Yes, I thought all the models in the Series 8 line and up had a refresh rate of 240 (Samsung's measurement) but even the 49" NU8000 seems to have a refresh rate of 120. Perhaps all the smaller sets have a refresh rate of 120. Samsung has 60Hz panels on the 6 and 7 Series sets and they pump that up to 120. On the larger Series 8 sets the panels are rated at 120Hz and the set pumps that up to 240. Is this necessary? I think it is. I have had a couple 6 Series sets in my home briefly and the juddering was very noticeable. All this "pumping up" is done by the processors in the sets if I read the details correctly. Same thing happens in my plasma, that has a 60Hz panel and the processor pumps that up to what Panasonic calls a 600 refresh rate. I see more juddering on that than I do on the Samsungs I have. Seems to be all about the panels.

I hope this doesn't lead to another conversation by those who think refresh rates don't matter.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> It could be that, like some other electronic devices, all machines have xyz capability built in, but it is easily available only when you pay more. Cheaper to manufacture that way for some items.


Not sure I understand this, we have four Sammy 4K sets in the house they easily connect to Bluetooth devices. Just read the previous post and it seems as if the Series 6 sets might not support Bluetooth.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> Not sure I understand this, we have four Sammy 4K sets in the house they easily connect to Bluetooth devices. Just read the previous post and it seems as if the Series 6 sets might not support Bluetooth.
> 
> Rich


My series 6 supports Bluetooth but like mentioned above you have to turn the headphones on via a hidden menu.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> My series 6 supports Bluetooth but like mentioned above you have to turn the headphones on via a hidden menu.


Not much "support" there. Nice to know there's a way to get BT on those sets.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich-

My reply was as to why some items on some electronics are deep inside a hidden menu. Not opining as to any set or even manufacturer.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Rich-
> 
> My reply was as to why some items on some electronics are deep inside a hidden menu. Not opining as to any set or even manufacturer.


Those menus have been there for many years on the Samsung. I have a 2004, 20" Digital Flat Screen CRT TV and it has them. Those are not meant to be accessed by us the consumer but by maintenance technicians. There is so much in there that you can screw up it is almost ridiculous. The TV had a slight arch to the horizontal lines. My scrolling stock market numbers were fine in the middle of the width but were about 1/4 buried in the bottom on each side. A tech at Samsung stepped me thru to the line that adjusted that problem until it was totally gone.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

trh said:


> There is a SECRET MENU that MAY unlock the Bluetooth capability of your Samsung Smart TV.


I tried this and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I *tired* this and couldn't get it to work.


Perhaps you been too tired do that ?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you been too tired do that ?


HAHA, well I've had some coffee now, let me try it again. Nope. Still didn't work. Oh well.


----------

